# 2001 SE the bastard year



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm dying to lower my SE. I've made minor mods here and there. Bought the stillen replacement front Strut bar, put in the Stillen Rear Anti-Sway bar, AEM CAI, Short shifter, and just lately some 17" ADR GT Sport rims. With lower profile Kuhmo's wrapped around the larger rim I still have that "need to be lowered" wheel well gap. I'd kill on command just to find someone--ANYONE--that makes/sells a high performance strut/shock combo. All the research I've done I can find lowering springs but no struts/shocks. I even called tockico, they said it's in the works but can be up to a year. 


PLEASE HELP - Desperately seeking suspension upgrade to go along with new wheels, and strut/sway bar. I can't stand that ugly wheel well gap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Not to mention the other countless Aftermarket parts available for all other years/chassis excluding the 2000/2001. I've never wished more I had just waited a year to get a new car, and gotten the Spec V. Jim Wolfe Technologies has so many things I'd like especiall the ECU, but just aren't offered for my year.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

those mods sound nice, tell me, the stillen rear anti sway bar, does it go in the trunk or under the chassis? or is that a rear strut brace? that would look so sweet!!! about those lowering springs, you might want to check out the eibach prokit set, they have them for the 02 sentra, which i belive has the smae kind of shocks...search for some 02 stuff, most of it will fit, to make sure you may want to aquire a nissan parts list with the part codes for comparison between the 01's and the 02's if the parts are the same, which they mostly likely will be, you can use the aftermarket kit for that year in place of your specific year.....FYI: you can do this on countless car models/families


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ok, this thread needs a lot of help....
1) All the suspension components in the 00-03 sentra are interchangeable (except for some 00 se's, they have a different strut mount up front)
2) There are several strut/shock combos out there, commonly referred to as coilovers (Tein has one, with another cheaper one on the way, and JIC has one)
3) Koni should have some adjustable dampers out at the end of the summer, so you could get those and a nice set of springs
4) JWT does not have an ecu for the spec-v (yet), and when they come out with one (summer), they are supposed to come out with one for the rest of the b15's as well
5) JWT has way way more products for the 00-01 SE than they do for the spec
6) There is no official rear strut bar for the b15, but there are a couple custom ones, the product stillen sells is a rear SWAY bar, that goes under the rear of the car
7) If you are considering seriously modding your SE (turbo or a big shot of n2o), then never, never be sorry you didn't wait for a spec-v. The sr20 is a much stronger engine in stock form and has much more potential for high hp applications

questions?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is no way to make a rear strut bar for the B15 because the strut mounts are hidden in the car.

There are coilover kits available that will kick the ass of any spring/strut combo you can find, as well.

and yes, do not get rid of the SR20.......it is a nearly bulletproof engine.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well there is no way to make a real bolt-on rear strut bar, but there are some people who have drilled holes, etc. and custom ghetto-rigged them into their trunks. I believe there was a GB on b15sentra for a while for them but it fell through because of the lack of interest. And yes, coilovers are much better than a set of spring/struts, but they are also much more expensive (~550 for spring/strut, ~750 for the cheap tein coilovers, 1200 for the good ones, and 1800 for the JIC)


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

How reliable/cost and what's the ride like with coilovers compared to a full shock/strut/spring upgrade ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Also I'm looking into installing the hotshot header, but first I'd like to know a little more about how extensive the work is like...will I/where would I find new gaskets to use when mounting the new header, will I have to extend the wire for the second O2 sensor, will I need a high-flow cat installed somewhere else in the piping to replace the one taken off with the header, and has anyone heard of 02 replicators if so where can I get one, and how's the install on one.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

the hotshot header, like most, is a direct bolt on piece, well sort of. you can do the mod yourself if you have the right tools, which you should in the first place. the gasket comes with the header as a set. and yes you'd need to extend the wiring, but you can alos just fool the O2 sensor and it'll work just as well, but the latter is not as safe and sound as the first. and wow, people actually drill holes to mount rear strut bars? now that! is RICE... Oh and what do you guys think about Air Dampers? vs Coilovers and spring/strut? the good the bad and the ugly.... i may very well just go with the Eibach Pro lowering spring set....due to my pathetic budget.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *and wow, people actually drill holes to mount rear strut bars? now that! is RICE...*


How is someone drilling a hole in the angled part of their trunk to mount a strut bar rice?

bastardSentra - I already said the price in my last post, frankly you shouldn't worry about reliability with either one of them, both should last a very very long time. The ride? Well that's impossible to compare since the Koni dampers aren't out yet. You can do the header install yourself, it should come with a gasket, and if it doesn't then you can get one from the dealer. You don't need a hi-flo cat, the stock is fine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *the hotshot header, like most, is a direct bolt on piece, well sort of. you can do the mod yourself if you have the right tools, which you should in the first place. the gasket comes with the header as a set. and yes you'd need to extend the wiring, but you can alos just fool the O2 sensor and it'll work just as well, but the latter is not as safe and sound as the first. and wow, people actually drill holes to mount rear strut bars? now that! is RICE... Oh and what do you guys think about Air Dampers? vs Coilovers and spring/strut? the good the bad and the ugly.... i may very well just go with the Eibach Pro lowering spring set....due to my pathetic budget. *



rice to increase the performance of your handling? Especially when you can't see the unit unless you open the trunk? Rethink that statement man......the results from its install were very positive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I've seen a little here and there about people attempting the ghetto rig rear strut bar. It included a lot of custom bending on the bar, that by nature doesn't bend easily... I'm no expert but from what I had seen the improvment was modest especially when measured against the pain it took to get one in properly. I'm just too impatient.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

really? does it improve your handling that much? i'd think that if it was a front wheel drive car, most of the weight would be in the front and therefore, more stress from torsion and chasis flex in the front. so a brace in the rear wouldnt really do much unless the car was mid engine or rear engine. but obviously i was wrong.....so people use front strut bars in the rear or universal ones? i think i'd look sweet (thus the reason i brought it up in the 1st place) but i didnt know alot of people actually did it. you guys gotta tell me more about this, i need some details....maybe i'll start another trend. "--------statement rethought--------" and another thing, Bastardsentra, dosent the Spec-V already come with rear sway bars? or did you just want to upgrade to stillen ones? is there alot of diffrerence?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't have a Spec V, but the stillen rear sway bar is pretty impressive. I don't think replacing my stock front strut bar with Stillen one made any difference except asthetically.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Has anyone else looked into upgrading their ignition with any of the MSD products. Looks simple enough, and not outrageously expensive for a basic hp gain.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bastardSentra said:


> *Has anyone else looked into upgrading their ignition with any of the MSD products. Looks simple enough, and not outrageously expensive for a basic hp gain. *


there is no basic HP gain unless you're running 11psi boost. With full bolt ons you won't see anything.


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

bastardSentra said:


> *Has anyone else looked into upgrading their ignition with any of the MSD products. Looks simple enough, and not outrageously expensive for a basic hp gain. *


 Just what Mike said. A lot of SR20DE owners from the SR20DE Forum will tell you that the stock ignition is the best & the stock wires too. I heard that JWT will be doing other B15 applications as well. I don't know how long it's gonna last before they make some more specific parts for our car. I'm getting kinda desperate. I'm thinking about getting an older G20T as a project car. They have a lot of aftermarket support & they're quite nice.


----------

